# Clabbered Milk info



## pinefarm (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone Clabber milk,if so how do you use it,how do you prepare it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have made it so it is the consistency of thick yogurt. I would add it to my breakfast shake.

Since it is thicker, I drain it through cheesecloth.


----------

